# Crinum calamistratum



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Picked up this plant today immediately when I saw it, Was so happy my LFS could get in it. Just wanted to show off it's beauty and see if anyone else on the forum is keeping this plant.


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome find! I do not have this plant but have had my eyes open around this end of the province.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I was shocked when I saw it! I'm beyond happy too because it had a second bulb growing on the side which I managed to snip off so hopefully the 2nd one will grow. I changed it's position as I felt it wasn't getting enough flow near the driftwood, so it's now my centre piece 

I'll upload a new picture when it gets darker out and won't have such a glare in the camera. Looks much better now.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*plant*

i have this in my planted tank and it is deff a great piece hardy as well...
I picked mine up at big als but it was not cheap , would love to get more as I am planning a rescape with my planted tank .
where did u pick up and how much 
cheers 
tom


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh nice. I'm surprised Big Al's got that in, I usually see them with less rare plants but good find man! Mine wasn't cheap either, I got it at Menagerie pet shop downtown Toronto, it was $14.99. How about you?


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> it was $14.99


Wow! That is a great price. Did they have many?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*plant*

I think I paid about the same maybe 18 but its a great center piece plant ...


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

pyro said:


> Wow! That is a great price. Did they have many?


I know, I was rather shocked because when I asked a few weeks ago the owner said it'd be around 18.99. They only have 2 left, they go like hot cakes he said and they haven't gotten that plant in months, it's not a regular order.



tom g said:


> I think I paid about the same maybe 18 but its a great center piece plant ...


Oh definitely, It looks absolutely beautiful. I can't wait for it to grow out


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was going to buy one from BA Mississauga. They were really small and cost 16.99. I ended up passing it off.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> I was going to buy one from BA Mississauga. They were really small and cost 16.99. I ended up passing it off.


Wow that's quite a bit of money for a small plant. I probably still would have purchased it, this plants pretty hard to come by.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's some more pictures, moved it to the centre of my tank and removed the Amazon Sword.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*plant*

big als scarb has them often ,I think its the price that always steered me away.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

tom g said:


> big als scarb has them often ,I think its the price that always steered me away.


Interesting, Anywhere I've looked I always had a hard time finding it. Hopefully I can propagate this one and eventually make my money back. I'm trying to save for a CO2 setup


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Good looking plant, but careful with bulb rot, happens even if it's not buried in the substrate.
Have had about 6 in my last tank, sold 3 for $20 and only one guy pmed and bought it. 
Thinking about picking up the broad leaf version. And yea I agree with tom the are common at Bigals just expensive. I got a good price on mine as I picked up the bulbs for around $5-6 a piece.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

default said:


> Good looking plant, but careful with bulb rot, happens even if it's not buried in the substrate.
> Have had about 6 in my last tank, sold 3 for $20 and only one guy pmed and bought it.
> Thinking about picking up the broad leaf version. And yea I agree with tom the are common at Bigals just expensive. I got a good price on mine as I picked up the bulbs for around $5-6 a piece.


BULB ROT  How does that happen? Now I'm worried maybe mine is too deep?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

default said:


> Good looking plant, but careful with bulb rot, happens even if it's not buried in the substrate.
> Have had about 6 in my last tank, sold 3 for $20 and only one guy pmed and bought it.
> Thinking about picking up the broad leaf version. And yea I agree with tom the are common at Bigals just expensive. I got a good price on mine as I picked up the bulbs for around $5-6 a piece.


I lifted the bulb up a bit as I'm now worried. What do you think ?


----------

